# 2005 pathfinder interior light fuse keeps blowing ?



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

MY daughter’s 2005 pathfinder keeps blowing the interior light fuse. It would last for a while but now it blows right away. I was looking online for a manual and wiring diagram so I could try to trace it out to see where the short is but Haynes does not have a manual for the 2005 Pathfinder yet. Anyone have any ideas or where I could get the wiring diagram.

Thanks !!!


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

which fuse #? #1 or #19?


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't have a link but, I do have the factory wiring diagrams. So if you if you can't find a link let me know.


----------



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

Not sure which fuse I will check when she comes by. It is the fuse that controls all the overhead lights and reading lights. It's a real pain for her too because she has small kids to get in an out of car seats in the dark YIKES !! Thanks for the help !!


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

oh, then probably # 1 or #18. The circuit is all controlled by the BCM. I sense a head ache coming on...


----------



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

There are no numbers on the fuse holder or the cover that I can see. It is in the panel behind the glove box door and is the 4th fuse down on the right side. It is labeled Bat-10amp-room lamp. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Try turning all lights off in the vehicle. Does the fuse blow?


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

oh, just for $#!+$ and giggles... look under the dash near the steering cloumn. There is BCM sub harness that may have been rigged up wrong. If its rubbing up against the steering column or metal under the dash, it may have knicked the wire for that circuit.


----------



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

I looked around the BCM and everything looks ok. Anything else i should look at ? I hate to start tearing the interior apart just to trace wires but it seems to me there is a short somewhere in one of the interior lighting circuits.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

If you turn off all dome lights/ and any lights on the doors, will the fuse blow with just the ign on? If so then you are shorted to ground before the load part of the circuit. If not, check your interior lights one by one. If you turn the lights on one at a time, see which causes the fuse to blow. Will the fuse blow with the BCM disconnected?


----------



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

Not sure I can turn the lights off . I thought they came on when the door was opened? As far as disconnecting the BCM do I unplug all the plugs or just certain ones? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Put the light in the OFF position so it doesn't come on at all even with the doors open. Put a new fuse in, then get into the car, close all the doors and put the light in the "ON" position, see if it blows. If not, then put the light in the middle position that works with the doors. Open the doors one by one and see if it blows with a certain door. Does your light come on any other way other than then ceiling switch or the door switches?


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

You need to disable the lights. Turn all dome lights to the off position. Each door also has a light on it too. Those lights pop out real quick and then you can unplug them. Also you might want to have a look at each dome light assembly. Maybe you are shorted to ground right before the bulb. Those come out pretty easily. just pop off the cover for the light and there is like two screws.


----------



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

I am back on to this problem. Any new ideas ? Was not a big deal in the summer with the longer days but now its getting to be a pain for my daughter getting the kids in the car.

Thanks


----------



## heathman (Sep 13, 2010)

*Wiring diagrams avalible*

ALLDATAdiy.com :: Leading Source of Diagnostic and Repair Information

Hi there, This link is for alldata repair service manuals online ... there is a small fee for a one year acces to your vehicle. Good Luck.


----------



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

Still have not fixed this problem. I did trace the short to somewhere in the harness behind the dash. I unhooked the BCM and the connector that goes to the lights in the A pillar and the short was still there. Now I have to remove all the dash components to get the the harness to see if I can see what is going on.

Any ideas or tips to do this? Thanks


----------



## CPLTECH (Aug 29, 2010)

*Replace fuse with a lamp*

In the old days, there was a trick those of us in TV repair would occasionally use and that was to put a lamp where the fuse socket was to trace a short without the expense of replacing a multitude of fuses. How you rig up this contraption is your problem. The lamp must be a rather large (a brighter type 12V bulb such as a brake lamp. A headlamp is about 4-5 amps) amp draw, otherwise it will be brighter than the other lamps in the circuit. Try to reduce the number of lamps that come on for this reason. Keep in mind this lamp is looking for a path to ground, a shorted wire makes it full brightness, a more dim glow when going thru dome lamps on the normal pathway to ground. This will also quickly help identify the problem area as you shake the bundle of wires in various places without needlessly blowing fuses. Or noticing when the “lamp-fuse” comes on in your travels. No matter what, this 12V lamp will not burn out due to a short in the wiring.

This is my suggestion to troubleshoot this issue. Hope this helps. I am not in the car repair business, just a fellow Path owner…
2006 PathFinder


----------



## mac110 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rbace123 said:


> I am back on to this problem. Any new ideas ? Was not a big deal in the summer with the longer days but now its getting to be a pain for my daughter getting the kids in the car.
> 
> Thanks


We have a 2004 pathfinder that has had the same problem. After $500 and a new solonoid for the transmission lockout, still no answer. I eventually tracked it, so I thought, to the rear dome lignt and it seemed to stop with the dome light off. Now its doing it again. Did you ever fix the problem?


----------



## mac110 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Pathfinder electrical problem*



Rbace123 said:


> I am back on to this problem. Any new ideas ? Was not a big deal in the summer with the longer days but now its getting to be a pain for my daughter getting the kids in the car.
> 
> Thanks


We have a 2004 pathfinder that has had the same problem. After $500 and a new solonoid for the transmission lockout, still no answer. I eventually tracked it, so I thought, to the rear dome lignt and it seemed to stop with the dome light off. Now its doing it again. Did you ever fix the problem?

The interior lights, electric locks, and garage door openers are on the cicuit, 7.5 amp fuse, lower left corner on interior fuse panel next to stearing wheel. 

I'm at the point where we may get rid of the car. 70,000 miles and we've had to change a faulty transmission sensor, the solenoid for the shift lock out, the auxillary swicth for the AV system, and early on an emissions sensor......well over a $1800 in electrical problems with no mechanical problems, and now we cant figure this one out and already into it for $450. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

No I never did figure it out. It is only the interior lights that are affected. It is not in the lighting because the short was still there with the light harness unplugged at the A pillar on the drivers side just above the dash. It is either in the BCM or the wiring harness from there to the fuse panel. I removed almost the complete dash and could not find anywhere there would be a short. I called the dealer and they said an electrical problem could cost up to $ 1000.00 just to figure out what it is. What a scam !!!! I know I would never buy a NISSAN.


----------

